# Looking for some pack ideas for my bike.



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

A group of us are doing the Durango to Moab San Juan Hut ride in July and I'm trying to figure out how I should equip my bike.

I'm going to try and carry all my clothing and stuff I'd need in the huts in my pack, which will either be an Osprey Manta 36 or Escapist 30. I'd like to keep any bike related items like tools, spare parts, tubes, etc., on the bike in various packs. I was thinking of the Topeak Mondopack XL or Mondopack hydro under the saddle if it will fit. Their waterproof tri-bag on the front of the top tube (again, if it will fit) and possibly something like this jerry can bag and maybe even these feed bags. Although I think I may be going overboard on the bags.

My problem is the bike and it's design, I'm not sure how any of these might fit. If they'll fit at all.


----------



## eastman115 (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's a 20L dry bag lashed to my handlebars. Simple and inexpensive.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

As the above guy says, you can fit a prodigious amount of stuff onto your handlebars with a simple sling, which many of the gear makers produce. My pick is the Sling from Revelate Designs, which unfortunately isn't made anymore but you may be able to find it used. Greg Wheelwright/Bolder Bikepacking Gear makes one too; I've gotten other bags from him and recommend him. All your light, bulky stuff - basically your sleep system and clothes - goes up front with a setup like this.

A few gas-tank style bags on top of your top tube can hold a good amount of food, and a large saddlebag like the one you see above provides a bunch more space. For a FS frame, getting a frame pack custom made can be pricey, but may be worth it. For me, I just like getting as much weight off my back as possible - if I can ride without a backpack at all, that's ideal. But you can also carry a good bit on your back.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

hidperf said:


> A group of us are doing the Durango to Moab San Juan Hut ride in July and I'm trying to figure out how I should equip my bike.
> 
> I'm going to try and carry all my clothing and stuff I'd need in the huts in my pack, which will either be an Osprey Manta 36 or Escapist 30. I'd like to keep any bike related items like tools, spare parts, tubes, etc., on the bike in various packs. I was thinking of the Topeak Mondopack XL or Mondopack hydro under the saddle if it will fit. Their waterproof tri-bag on the front of the top tube (again, if it will fit) and possibly something like this jerry can bag and maybe even these feed bags. Although I think I may be going overboard on the bags.
> 
> My problem is the bike and it's design, I'm not sure how any of these might fit. If they'll fit at all.


The jerrycan bag from revelate should be able to be mounted to your bike, though it will be at an odd angle.

The seatbag and handlebar bag setups that eastman115 displayed would be more applicable, definetely go with a larger size since you won't be using a framebag unless you get one custom made.

One feedbag should suffice, 2 if you want a bit more addition.

Before you go out for the trip, do a weekend trip to your backyard to find out what your needs versus wants are, best pro-tip that I ever gotten from reading the forums


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd recommend the Revelate Viscacha for your seat bag and one of their harnesses for your handlebars (as others have mentioned). You can go bigger, and of course fully custom for all the small, odd-shaped spaces on your frame, but that means a lot more cost up front, and possibly long wait times for custom fabrication. The Osprey packs would both work great, but I think the Manta might hold a larger water bladder (3L vs. 2L?). With the backpack, a large expandable seat bag, the harness, and one (or a couple of) top tube packs you should be able to carry all you would need.

And I second the notion of a small shakedown trip to test what you'll need and what can stay at home. Do this once or twice before your trip and you'll be glad you did. Just a small overnight will do fine, and if you can get a small ride in with it, even better.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I like the Escapist better as a general-use bag, in my experience, but the Manta really shines in it's back panel; it's suspended off your back by a mesh 'back panel', with about .5" between you and the actual pack when loaded. Does wonders for keeping your back dry(er than it would be with a traditional pack).


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the great ideas! I'll be looking into these. 

I do agree that a shakedown would be ideal. I'm hoping to have all the gear in my hands long enough before the ride so I can do just that. 

I don't plan on getting any custom made bags so anything that will be a "bolt-on" would be on my list. 

Thanks again!


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

*I've got a question about these large seat bags*

My original plan was the Topeak Mondo Hydro under the seat so I had some extra storage and a spot for another bottle. But the bag was too large and rubbed the tire without the bottle in it. So that plan is out the window. I've got the Topeak medium and large gas tanks and their small handlebar bag. Those all fit fine.









Do these large bags like the Revelate Viscacha or even the Pika, get in your way if you're back off the saddle while doing descents on single track?

What about hydration? I'm going to have a 3L backpack, a 34oz Platypus bottle, and 1 24oz polar bottle. I was hopping to bring another 24oz polar bottle. I guess I could carry the Platypus and extra 24oz bottle in my backpack? I haven't been able to find anything that will allow me an extra water bottle and a seat bag of that size.


----------



## jsheldon (Jul 17, 2010)

I just used the Revelate Viscacha on my first trip last week. Worked better than expected. Extra weight on the bike had a good feel, and though I couldn't use the dropper post, was able to get my weight back and slightly lean on the "trunk". No problems whatsoever.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

Not sure how big the opening is in that frame but, it looks like you could jam a 50oz bladder in a custom frame bag and have some storage too. Here is an example of what can be done with limited space.







I made this for a friend that is doing La Ruta and he didn't want to use a camelback. It fits a 50oz bladder, a tube and tools, and fits around a bottle filled with a high calorie drink in a 15" frame. You just have to be creative!


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

Not sure why that picture turned that way


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I ended up buying the Revelant Pika with the Spocket add-on pack. The quality is better than I expected and it fits very nice. I threw some clothes in it so I could see how it fit on the bike and how it felt riding around with it. Nothing crazy, just some shorts, socks, leg and arm warmers. Kind of how I thought I would outfit it on the ride. 

It seemed fine the first 10 miles of the ride, but I was riding on the road and not anything off-road. I stopped at the turn-around point and tightened it up again just because I felt I should. On the return trip I was heading down a hill doing about 20mph and hit a bump, that caused the bag to catch on the rear tire (fr & rr were both locked out btw) and it sucked the bag into the tire. By the time I stopped, it burned a hole through the top and middle layer of the bag and tore the hell out of the Spocket. 

Not a good first trial with the bag. I thought it was loaded tight and everything was pulled up enough, but I guess I was wrong. It's still functional, but just sucks. 

Live and learn.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Let us know what you think of the hut experience and how your trip goes. I have considered the Durango to Moab route.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

Your post got me thinking and I built one for my XL Epic 29er around a 70oz. Platypus bladder.


----------



## bprice2 (Jun 14, 2013)

hidperf said:


> Well I ended up buying the Revelant Pika with the Spocket add-on pack....


I'd be curious what the final diagnosis was on your equipment failure. Was it user error, or a design flaw? I'm thinking of a similar set up for myself.


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

bprice2 said:


> I'd be curious what the final diagnosis was on your equipment failure. Was it user error, or a design flaw? I'm thinking of a similar set up for myself.


As many of these packs that I've seen on here and that have been recommended to me, I'm sure it was user error.

I thought I had it pulled tight. I even double checked it mid-ride. But after it happened I stopped and loosened everything, even the straps that hold it to the seat, and forced as much of the load to the front as I could. I then tightened the internal strap, then rolled the end and tightened those straps, and finally tightened the straps holding it to the seat.

It's a very well made product and I've tried contacting the company to see if they recommended any sort of patches that I could use, since I now have a quarter size hole in the top of the pack. I haven't heard anything back from them yet so I can't comment on how the customer service is. They did ship it right away though.


----------



## bprice2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the response. That was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

hidperf said:


> As many of these packs that I've seen on here and that have been recommended to me, I'm sure it was user error.
> 
> I thought I had it pulled tight. I even double checked it mid-ride. But after it happened I stopped and loosened everything, even the straps that hold it to the seat, and forced as much of the load to the front as I could. I then tightened the internal strap, then rolled the end and tightened those straps, and finally tightened the straps holding it to the seat.
> 
> It's a very well made product and I've tried contacting the company to see if they recommended any sort of patches that I could use, since I now have a quarter size hole in the top of the pack. I haven't heard anything back from them yet so I can't comment on how the customer service is. They did ship it right away though.


I'm just starting to get together a bikepacking kit so I'm a complete noob in this subject matter, however, it seems plenty obvious to me the issue you encountered with the bag hitting the tire is due to the rear suspension action. Maybe this is obvious to you as well but if so, I missed that point.

Anyhow it seems most people bikepacking (and thus making bikepacking recommendations) ride hardtail bikes so they don't have these types of issues, maybe I'm wrong with my assumption.

I'm debating right now if I can use my Yeti575 to bikepack with or if I really should go find a hardtail. I don't want to buy another bike but it seems there are inherent issues with the FS frame, such as, tire clearance in rear with a large seat bag and front triangle not really suited for off the shelf frame bags.


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

eatdrinkride said:


> I'm just starting to get together a bikepacking kit so I'm a complete noob in this subject matter, however, it seems plenty obvious to me the issue you encountered with the bag hitting the tire is due to the rear suspension action. Maybe this is obvious to you as well but if so, I missed that point.
> 
> Anyhow it seems most people bikepacking (and thus making bikepacking recommendations) ride hardtail bikes so they don't have these types of issues, maybe I'm wrong with my assumption.
> 
> I'm debating right now if I can use my Yeti575 to bikepack with or if I really should go find a hardtail. I don't want to buy another bike but it seems there are inherent issues with the FS frame, such as, tire clearance in rear with a large seat bag and front triangle not really suited for off the shelf frame bags.


Normally I would agree that it was from the rear suspension, but in this case I am 100% sure it wasn't. I have a Rockshox Monarch XX rear shock on the bike and it has a lockout control, which was locked when this happened. When I'm doing road rides on my mountain bike, I lock the front and rear because I have no need for any suspension flex on paved surfaces. I normally don't ride my mountain bike when I'm road riding, but I wanted to check the pack out and get some seat time on the bike.

I didn't specifically build this bike for bikepacking, but we're going on this trip and I needed a new bike so I built one that I would get more use out of around where I live and one that would also handle the trip.

But now I'm very concerned about how it will handle suspension flex when the time comes. I also ordered a patch kit from Amazon, hoping it will work for sealing the hole in the top.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

hidperf said:


> Normally I would agree that it was from the rear suspension, but in this case I am 100% sure it wasn't. I have a Rockshox Monarch XX rear shock on the bike and it has a lockout control, which was locked when this happened.
> .


I missed that in your previous post.


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

An update on the final setup and the trip results.

I bought the Revelant Pika with the Spocket add-on pack and after fixing the holes burned into it with ripstop patching tape, they worked fine. They looked like hell, but they stayed put the entire trip, even with the rear suspension working most of the time.

I also bought a medium and large fuel tank from Topeak, along with their compact handlebar bag. I coated all of the bike bags and my Osprey Manta 36 with Nikwax Solar-Proof for added water and UV protection.

I kept all of my cold weather and rain gear in the Pika, bike repair and maintenance items in the Spocket and fuel tanks, and food, camera, and misc in the handlebar bag.

All of that gear added 14lbs to the bike, which I wasn't prepared for but lived with. In the end, we took WAY more gear than we needed. Granted, we could have had bad luck and needed every bit of it, but we had very few bike related problems and as sure as we didn't take everything, we would have needed it all.

As for the trip, it was brutal. I thought I was prepared for it, we all did really. But we couldn't have trained enough in the year leading up to this trip for it to be anything less than brutal. Maybe it was the altitude or coming from a place that's only 400ft above sea level and no real mountains, but it wasn't pleasant at all. I was ready to throw in the towel after day 2 but stuck it out and day 3,4, and 5 weren't bad. Day 6 was so bad that several of us were trying to find a ride straight to Moab. Day 7, I just wanted to get to Moab as fast as possible and not touch my bike again. None of us did. We spent 2 days in Moab and didn't take the bikes out once.


----------

